# Happy Birthday Archie



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

It's Archie's 1st birthday today ... 12 months ago, my gorgeous bundle of fluff came into this world and on into my heart. I love this dog with all my heart and soul :love-eyes:

:bday: gorgeous boy - I look forward to all our continuing adventures 

Also happy :bday: to his sister Polly too 

x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Archie is beautiful! Happy Birthday lovely boy. I can tell how much you love him Sera. Don't cockapoos just steal your heart! Hope Archie enjoys his presents and gets lots of fuss on his birthday.

Meg x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Archie Boy!!! I hope your day has been wonderful! what did you get in that pretty package??


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Archie looks such a gorgeous boy - and very grown-up and proud looking in those pics - he must think you are the best owner! Lovely pics! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Archie...looking good!! Hey Sera...it's been too long since we have seen Archie...are you coming to the Wendover meet???

Btw...very jealous of your open fire place....I've always wanted one!!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly says thanks for the birthday wishes! Can't believe it's gone so quickly! As I had nothing in my diary for today and the weather was the only glorious day we've had, she and I took off to Whitsand Bay and went on Freathy Beach, then went on to Seaton Beach and country park, then on to Looe, and then on the way home got fish and chips in Callington and ate them on top of Kit Hill - Polly had most of my fish!! She had a whale of a time on the beaches (apart from East Looe, which doesn't allow dogs) but had to have a bath tonight as a result! 

Polly sends birthday wishes to her brother!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

arty2:arty2::bday::bday:arty:arty::bday::bday:arty2:arty2::congrats::congrats::first::first: Happy Birthday Archie arty2:arty2::bday::bday:arty:arty::bday::bday:arty2:arty2::congrats::congrats::first::first:


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

What was in the parcel? I gave Polly a fluffy black poodle bungee toy, but think it's a bit too realistic! I am wondering if she's having a bit of a phantom as she's been behaving a bit weirdly for several days now, with lots of digging etc.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Archie - love the photos as a very dapper Poo


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Lovely pics x

Happy birthday archie you look so happy, very much the birthday boy!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Archie!! He really poses nice for pictures - very impressive!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Happy birthday to Archie and his sister! What did he get in the gift? I'm loving the wrapping paper! Looks soft and cuddly!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He looks so proud bless him, and so good not tearing open his gift straight away!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Happy Birthday Archie...looking good!! Hey Sera...it's been too long since we have seen Archie...are you coming to the Wendover meet???
> 
> Btw...very jealous of your open fire place....I've always wanted one!!!


Bless your heart Colin, thank you  Sadly we can't make the walk this weekend as we're going away (nothing glamorous, a weekend in Telford  looking at cars ... yawn!) which is a shame as I used to live near Wendover so would have used the opportunity to combine it with a catch it up with old friends  next time!

I love our open fire, so do the cats & Archie!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> Polly says thanks for the birthday wishes! Can't believe it's gone so quickly! As I had nothing in my diary for today and the weather was the only glorious day we've had, she and I took off to Whitsand Bay and went on Freathy Beach, then went on to Seaton Beach and country park, then on to Looe, and then on the way home got fish and chips in Callington and ate them on top of Kit Hill - Polly had most of my fish!! She had a whale of a time on the beaches (apart from East Looe, which doesn't allow dogs) but had to have a bath tonight as a result!
> 
> Polly sends birthday wishes to her brother!


How lovely, sounds like you and Polly had a very perfect day! I wish we lived closer to a beach (you couldn't get more land locked that blooming Banbury!) Archie also had to have a bath yesterdah ... only his was due to rolling in the worlds largest pile of cow poo ... such a lovely puppy!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, you're all lovely 

Archie's present was 3 rope toys from Sainsburys, made by Pet London. This fine squirrel was one of themhttp://petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/copy_of_Baxter_the_Bear.html was one of them, he also got a pink rabbit and beige dog 

He's had loads of these toys, loves them!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Belated Happy Bithday Archie, you gorgeous boy


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww he looks so chuffed! And well behaved  Happy birthday Archie!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Thought I'd send a link to the pics I took of Polly's birthday treat day out. Didn't take any at Seaton beach but indulged at Whitsand Bay and Looe. No cake or card for her alas!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3361074428910.2127115.1330556912&type=1&l=4289401dcf


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday archie!!


----------

